# Easy Cleaner



## onenamilliongirl (Aug 25, 2010)

Im not sure if I'm allowed to put full registry cleaner and scanner name on this forum so I didn't. My computer was slow so I googled the message I was given 118 registry keys or something like that, I wondered what the registry does, anyhow I was on a website that offered to scan and clean for 14 days if your not happy you can cancel b4 being charged. I was charged 3 days later and when I cliked on their property and detail, plus was writing down their address phone etc my computer went down. When you push power nothing happens, when you try several times it comes up, boots, and finally you get a black screen with just the mouse showing. I took the battery off, ran the diagnostics f12 and more or less its saying Errorcode 0F00:131D. Msg. DISK-Block 1054 received an illegal request and 1023DISK-BLOCK. Memory-WCMch Test Testing 00 00400000 Test results failedError Code 2000-0123 Msg Memory-integrity test failed. Memory March B Test. Im not a beginner but just about one, did I get a virus? I had several protective software in place one being Norton. Thanks for any responses even if sorry about your luck.  PS: Its a dell inspirion laptop windows 7. Just a few months old!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

If you want to create a doorstop, a great way to do it is to use automated registry cleaners.

In the future, I'd steer clear of those were I you.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

And if it's only a few months old I'd call Dell for help because it should still be under warranty.


----------



## onenamilliongirl (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks so much, I will check with Dell Computers.


----------

